
Who is interested in joining a travel startup? - candelaca
Working on a badass project, need a partner in crime.
======
raooll
Travel is one of my biggest interest.I am very sound technically. Would like
to hear more.

about.me/raooll

------
dev-ious
me!! me!! me!!

seriously.

